# Show Season 2009



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Well its officially over for me since I'm not doing any Indoor Finals this year (which I'm finding to be a relief in itself).

This year I joined my state's horsemen's association, as well as doing a regional show series that I quite enjoy, instead of doing all the big open Hunter shows (I just couldn't really afford it this year). 

So after months of showing and waiting the Year End results are:

Reserve Champion in the regional show series
Region 5 Champion English 18-34 All Around Adult Amateur
Region 5 Reserve Champion Sr. Horse Halter
State Reserve Champion English 18-34 All Around Adult Amateur
State Reserve Champion English Flat 18-34 Adult Amateur

I'm very proud of my horse considering I bought him for $1 USD and put the training on him myself. We went backwards this year as far as fence height went but it was very good practice for next year.

Here are some pics from this year


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats sounds like a great show season! you two look really good together


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job. He's super cute.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks


----------

